# soldi buttati???

## justintime

Gentilissimo forum eccovi la mia esperienza:

Dopo la raccolta di tutti i miei risparmi riesco finalmente ad acquistare il pc dei miei sogni ovvero

un performante P4 a 3Gh con HyperT. Mani board asus P4PE hd IBM da 80Gb ata 133 su fasta track di intel 376, una bellissima ATI Radeon 9000pro 

un box di acquisizione video USB Graber master200, masterizzatore LG etc, etc...

Risultati con Windows: prestazioni sconvolgenti con riconoscimento Hardware perfetto

Risultati con Gentoo 2005.0 dopo settimane di sconvolgenti sforzi e nottate in internet:

1) La scheda video riconosciuta fa praticamente piangere i driver ati fanno solo schifo.

2) L'installazione parte solo se tolgo l'hard disk dal fast track di Intel e lo metto sul normale e lento ata 100

3) Il chip set della scheda madre lavora a velocita lumaca.

4) Il box di cattura video lo posso anche buttare perchè sooto linux per farlo funzionare ci vuole solo un miracolo

5) Il modem adsl non viene ricosciuto è un Telindus 220 a patto di compilare dei driver sagecom molto instabili (solo kernel 2.4)

6) Hyper Threding non riconosciuto all'avvio ma solo dopo 48 ore in internet ad un euro e 80 l'ora (totale per tutti i problemi).

7) La scheda sonora funzione peggio di una sound blaster su slot ISA e pensare che fa anche il 5.1 con windows

 :Cool:  La scheda di rete una fast gigabyte forse correttamente configurata

9) porta firewire non testata al momento

10) Delusione totale  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  per favore dite la vostra.Last edited by justintime on Mon Jun 20, 2005 8:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

Io dico che prima di prendere hardware esotico bisognerebbe documentarsi... tipo scheda di acquisizione.

Poi per la scheda video sapevi a cosa saresti andato incontro con i dirvers ATI, perchè non hai preso una nvidia se ti serviva l'accelerazione 3d?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *Quote:*   

> soldi buttati???

 

Beh dai.. almeno su windows ti funziona  :Laughing: 

----------

## justintime

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Io dico che prima di prendere hardware esotico bisognerebbe documentarsi... tipo scheda di acquisizione.
> 
> Poi per la scheda video sapevi a cosa saresti andato incontro con i dirvers ATI, perchè non hai preso una nvidia se ti serviva l'accelerazione 3d?

 

E' vero mi sono documentato poco ma Nomi come ATI, ASUS, CAMEDIA, Fast Track di INTEL non mi sembranon esoterici

----------

## Peach

mi spiace molto... so quanto può essere frustrante avere dell'hardware fatto solo per girare su un solo sistema operativo, dove la casa produttrice non fornisce supporto per alcunché, dove le uniche persone tutelate -e a volte non è nemmeno vero questo- sono quelle che pagano salatamente hardware di marca.

Mi spiace, ma non è colpa di Linux, né tanto meno di Gentoo.

Non si pretende nulla nel mondo dell'opensource, ma sono convinto che una piccola preparazione ("fisica" oltre che psicologica) sia necessaria prima di gettarsi a capofitto in questa esperienza. Forse l'unico errore da parte della comunità è non mettere in guardia abbastanza chiunque sui possibili rischi, incompatibilità, incongruenze, difficoltà, ore dovute a studiare come funziona un determinato meccanismo inventato da chissà quale pazzoide. E' una comunità pretenziosa, ambiziosa e a volte anche altezzosa, ma non molla... ci arriverà per dio, lo so, così com'è stato fin'ora per tutti gli obiettivi raggiunti.

Non posso far altro che augurarti di tornare presto tra di noi.

----------

## justintime

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   soldi buttati??? 
> 
> Beh dai.. almeno su windows ti funziona 

 

E' vero ma magra consolazione

----------

## codadilupo

l'unica cosa che posso dirti é che prima si pensa che hardware si vuole, poi si cerca tra l'hardware supportato e solo alla fine lo si compra.

Coda

----------

## justintime

 *Peach wrote:*   

> mi spiace molto... so quanto può essere frustrante avere dell'hardware fatto solo per girare su un solo sistema operativo, dove la casa produttrice non fornisce supporto per alcunché, dove le uniche persone tutelate -e a volte non è nemmeno vero questo- sono quelle che pagano salatamente hardware di marca.
> 
> Mi spiace, ma non è colpa di Linux, né tanto meno di Gentoo.
> 
> Non si pretende nulla nel mondo dell'opensource, ma sono convinto che una piccola preparazione ("fisica" oltre che psicologica) sia necessaria prima di gettarsi a capofitto in questa esperienza. Forse l'unico errore da parte della comunità è non mettere in guardia abbastanza chiunque sui possibili rischi, incompatibilità, incongruenze, difficoltà, ore dovute a studiare come funziona un determinato meccanismo inventato da chissà quale pazzoide. E' una comunità pretenziosa, ambiziosa e a volte anche altezzosa, ma non molla... ci arriverà per dio, lo so, così com'è stato fin'ora per tutti gli obiettivi raggiunti.
> ...

 

Il merviglioso mondo dell'opensource le gioie e i dolori di questa filosofia a volte difficile da capire mi sembra che stia diventado un'arma a doppio taglio e' vero che risparmi sulla licenza de S.O. ma poi per il resto e' quasi tutta in salita. Allora per non trovarsi nei miei panni open source si ma solo su piattaforme Microsoft almeno i tuoi soldi hanno più valore (limitatamente al mio caso)

----------

## justintime

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che posso dirti é che prima si pensa che hardware si vuole, poi si cerca tra l'hardware supportato e solo alla fine lo si compra.
> 
> Coda

 

Sono perfettamente d'accordo ma a volte scegliere è un lusso che non mi posso permettere.

----------

## lavish

 *justintime wrote:*   

> (limitatamente al mio caso)

 

esatto

----------

## .:chrome:.

soldi buttati? forse

comprare hardware di marche strane/sospette/sconosciute spesso vuol dire buttare soldi... d'altronde quando mi trovo davanti uno che mi dice "compro la roba che costa meno: non voglio spendere per pagare le marche" dentro di me rido (e anche di gusto) e non posso fare a meno di pensare che uno, a questo puntoe è abbastanza stupido, e se se le va a cercare in questo modo.

attenzione a una cosa, comunuqe... comprare hardware scadente vuol dire mettersi nelle grane a causa del pessimo supporto da parte del costruttore, ma spesso una qualche forma di supporto esiste. facciamo attenzione a una cosa, quindi: se è l'utente a NON ESSERE CAPACE DI FARE LE COSE, non abbaiamo inutilmente, ma abbassiamo la testa e ammettiamo la colpa.

se non si fosse capito alludo all'hyperthreading "non riconosciuto all'avvio ma solo dopo 48 ore in internet ad un euro e 80 l'ora".

il collegameno tra questa dichiarazione e un "utente che mette le mani dove non dovrebbe senza esserne nemmeno capace" è IMMEDIATO

sarebbe bastato leggere la documentazione del kernel 5 minuti, non serviva navigare per la rete per 48 ore.

se compro la macchina e quando arrivo a casa metto sotto mia madre perché non so guidare, è colpa mia, non del costruttore.

----------

## justintime

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> soldi buttati? forse
> 
> comprare hardware di marche strane/sospette/sconosciute spesso vuol dire buttare soldi... d'altronde quando mi trovo davanti uno che mi dice "compro la roba che costa meno:non voglio spendere per pagare le marche" dentro di me rido (e anche di gusto) e non posso fare a meno di pensare che uno, a questo punto è abbastanza stupido, se se le va a cercare in questo modo.
> 
> attenzione a una cosa, comunuqe... comprare hardware scadente vuol dire mettersi nelle grane a causa del pessimo supporto da parte del costruttore, ma spesso una qualche forma di supporto esiste. facciamo attenzione a una cosa, quindi: se è l'utente a NON ESSERE CAPACE DI FARE LE COSE, non abbaiamo inutilmente, ma abbassiamo la testa e ammettiamo la colpa
> ...

 

Effetivamente sono stato un po impreciso le ore rappresentano il totale di quelle trascorse per risolvere i miei problemi, ma non stiamo qui a discutere di ore o non ore passate in rete in quanto di How to ne ho letti diversi inoltre come dicevo pocansi ASUS, ATI, INTEL, CAMEDIA della TERRATEC a mio avviso non mi sembrano nomi poco conosciuti e poi HT è solo la punta dell'Iceberg piuttosto l'oossevazione di un post è stata profonda non esiste un sito serio fatto di persone mosse da passione e non da fanatismo che metta in guardia sui problemi hardware reali e ripeto reali che un utente possa incontrare.

----------

## lavish

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Sono perfettamente d'accordo ma a volte scegliere è un lusso che non mi posso permettere.

 

Concordo con k.gothmog. La scelta comunque, non presuppone un aumento del capitale da investire... non mi pare che le nvidia costino più delle ATI e via dicendo...

----------

## lavish

 *justintime wrote:*   

> non esiste un sito serio fatto di persone mosse da passione e non da fanatismo che metta in guardia sui problemi hardware reali e ripeto reali che un utente possa incontrare.

 

Ne esistono invece... inoltre c'è google, basta aver voglia di leggere... altrimenti no nsi arriverebbe a conoscere nemmeno questo "sito serio"

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Effetivamente sono stato un po impreciso le ore rappresentano il totale di quelle trascorse per risolvere i miei problemi, ma non stiamo qui a discutere di ore o non ore passate in rete in quanto di How to ne ho letti diversi inoltre come dicevo pocansi ASUS, ATI, INTEL, CAMEDIA della TERRATEC a mio avviso non mi sembrano nomi poco conosciuti e poi HT è solo la punta dell'Iceberg piuttosto l'oossevazione di un post è stata profonda non esiste un sito serio fatto di persone mosse da passione e non da fanatismo che metta in guardia sui problemi hardware reali e ripeto reali che un utente possa incontrare.

 

ti ha già detto lavish qual'è il problema. BISOGNA LEGGERE la documentazione.

purtroppo windows ha anche avuto questo effetto: un esercito di utenti-larva assolutamente incapaci sotto qualunque aspetto e che non sarebbero capaci di leggere nemmeno il loro nome. eppure lettura e scrittura sono capacità che l'umanità possiede da millenni. ci voleva proprio windows per avviare l'involuzione del genere umano?

sai cosa penso...? che mi viene da vomitare quando vedo queste cose.

ricordati questi tre acronimi, ti apriranno il mondo: RTFM, STFW e GIYBF (rispettivamente Read The Fucked Manual, Search in the Fucked Web, e Google Is Your Best Friend)

----------

## Gaspyd

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Gentilissimo forum eccovi la mia esperienza:
> 
> Dopo la raccolta di tutti i miei risparmi riesco finalmente ad acquistare il pc dei miei sogni ovvero
> 
> un performante P4 a 3Gh con HyperT. Mani board asus P4PE hd IBM da 80Gb ata 133 su fasta track di intel 376, una bellissima ATI Radeon 9000pro 
> ...

 

beh .... è un pc molto buono .... x windows evidentemente stavi sognando il s.o. sbagliato  :Wink: 

Non te la prendere però avresti potuto ottenere perfomance migliori spendendo forse meno, qualche Mhz in meno, una sk video meno pomposa (tanto in 3d e acquisizione siamo piuttosto indietro rispetto alla concorrenza) e magari un paio di hd sata da mettere in raid sw, all'acquisizione video ci avresti pensato in un secondo momento e ..... mai un winmodem!!!!

Se è il tuo primo pc ed il tuo primo linux .... mi spiace avresti potuto documentarti prima come ti hanno già detto, tanto x usare linux sei cmq costretto a farlo, se già conosci linux, bè allora ti ho detto cose che già conosci, ..... di che stupirsi ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oleo

Beh... non penso che Windows sia tutto questo rosa e fiori... ci sono lati positivi e negativi da entrambe le parti.

Con windows guadagni all'installazione e perdi in stabilità sulla lunga distanza, con linux perdi le notti all'installazione e ci guadagni in stabilità nel tempo, possibilità di backup di tutte le configurazioni del sistema, ecc. ecc.

Per avere un'idea di cosa significa Windows si può fare un salto su it.comp.os.win.xp  :Rolling Eyes: 

Edited:

Rimane comunque vero, secondo me, che sono sistemi operativi destinati a usi leggermente diversi... anche se con linux si può fare praticamente tutto, per certe cose come CAD, grafica (qui GIMP verrà arrabbiato ad ammazzarmi!) e editing video Windows è più ferrato, IMHO.

----------

## Trifaux666

[OT]

 *oleo wrote:*   

> Con windows guadagni all'installazione e perdi in stabilità sulla lunga distanza

  è vero; windows è altamente instabile. sono piu' stabili i programmi che il sistema operativo.

 *oleo wrote:*   

> con linux perdi le notti all'installazione e ci guadagni in stabilità nel tempo, possibilità di backup di tutte le configurazioni del sistema, ecc. ecc.

 è vero, le prime volte. linux non è più difficile, è semplicemente "diverso"; per un'install di linux base ci vuole poco tempo.

Sarebbe sufficiente che le persone avessero voglia di imparare (e anche più elasticità mentale)

aggiungo che per le cose per le quali "windows è più ferrato", IMHO, è solo questione di tempo.

ovviamente, queste sono opinioni, condivisibili o meno

[/OT]

----------

## unz

[OT]

Sicuramente leggendo i post precedenti sarà preso un colpo a justintime ...

ha un hardware di tutto rispetto ... che poi non abbia preso in considerazione la compatibilità con altri OS che non siano windows ... beh non facciamogliene una colpa.

Ed essendo sinceri ... chi è che fa montaggio video con scioltezza su linux? chi è che gioca a cannone su linux?

Comunque questi sono altri discorsi ... abbi fede justintime, prima o poi tutto inizierà a funzionare a dovere, non tutto ora e non tutto perfettamente. Googla bene e vedrai che forse qualcuno che sta messo come te lo trovi ...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Dico anche io la mia....

se questi grandi marchi che hai comprato, sviluppassero da 10 anni driver per linux, sarebbe ovvio che il sistema sarebbe più performante e andrebbe tutto. Purtroppo non è così, qualcosa sta iniziando a cambiare... ma ci vorrà tempo. Più persone useranno linux, e quindi cercheranno/chiederanno prodotti supportati e forniti di driver, più linux crescerà.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Dopo esserti beccato questa sfilza di rimproveri/consigli  :Twisted Evil:  mi pare il caso che sia opportuno darti una mano con quell'HW. Ho googleato sia per il fast track che per la scheda di acquisizione, ma non ho trovato nulla.

Se ci posti il nome del modello esatto e per esteso, penso che nessuno si tiri indietro per aiutarti. Posta anche un lspci -v visto che ci sei...

Ciao!

----------

## SilverXXX

Per la scheda intel, mi pare di aver letto che vadano (FORSE i driver li dà la stessa intel sul sito), i winmodem sono hw spazzatura anche sotto windows (per me), e ATI ha iniziato a fare driver decenti anche per windows due giorni fa, quindi fosse per me non ha un gran valore l'azquisto di una ati anche in windows.

Cmq, tanto per la cronaca, windows è andato molto avanti dai tempi del ME  :Laughing:  in cui si inchiodava a non far niente, winxp con SP2 è un discreto sistema, ed è vero che linux è molto più complesso (e diventa praticamente impossibile quando non si sceglie un minimo l'hw)

----------

## X-Drum

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   soldi buttati??? 
> 
> Beh dai.. almeno su windows ti funziona 

 

dalli a me che li faccio fungere io  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hardskinone

 *justintime wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Io dico che prima di prendere hardware esotico bisognerebbe documentarsi... tipo scheda di acquisizione.
> 
> Poi per la scheda video sapevi a cosa saresti andato incontro con i dirvers ATI, perchè non hai preso una nvidia se ti serviva l'accelerazione 3d? 
> 
> E' vero mi sono documentato poco ma Nomi come ATI, ASUS, CAMEDIA, Fast Track di INTEL non mi sembranon esoterici

 

Microsoft non è una marca esoterica eppure non supporta Linux. Documentarsi *sempre* prima di comprare qualsiasi pezzo hardware.

----------

## X-Drum

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *justintime wrote:*    *lavish wrote:*   Io dico che prima di prendere hardware esotico bisognerebbe documentarsi... tipo scheda di acquisizione.
> 
> Poi per la scheda video sapevi a cosa saresti andato incontro con i dirvers ATI, perchè non hai preso una nvidia se ti serviva l'accelerazione 3d? 
> 
> E' vero mi sono documentato poco ma Nomi come ATI, ASUS, CAMEDIA, Fast Track di INTEL non mi sembranon esoterici 
> ...

 

"l'esoterico" di lavish era nei confronti dell'hardware 

inteso come "hardware ricercato" o "meno diffuso" rispetto 

a quello di uso piu' comune.

EDIT:cmq è vero documentarsi sempre prima di fare acquisti,

(prego notare mia signature)

----------

## Thrain

Io so solo che se andavi ad $IperMercatoDiOlbia con 1000 euro ti compravi un pc mostruosamente potente e perfettamente supportato da Linux, ho controllato pezzo per pezzo il supporto (e nei 1000 euro è compreso uno schermo LCD 17"... questo nell'$IperMercatoDiOlbia, in Sardegna, non penso che sia difficile quindi trovare offerte simili in altri posti).

Giusto per darti un idea:

- Processore AMD Athlon64 3400+

- Motherboard NVidia NForce4

- 1Gb RAM DDR

- Scheda Video GeForce, se non ricordo male FX5500 (non il massimo, ma direi che ci si può arrangiare...)

- Scheda di aquisizione TV

- Lettore di memory card 6 in 1.

- Masterizzatore 16x DVD+-RW Dual Layer

- Windows XP HE (  :Rolling Eyes:  )

- Schermo LCD 17"

Il tutto, ripeto, per 1000 euro... dire "scegliere a volte è un lusso che non mi posso permettere" mi sembra una frase un po' azzardata... visto che questa era comunque la più costosa delle offerte ma il pc con le specifiche cui tu ti riferivi costava all'incirca 700 euro, sempre in quell'IperMercato...

Non per trolleggiare o simili, spero di non aver offeso nessuno, specialmente te... Giusto per dirti che spesso "l'hardware dei tuoi sogni" dev'essere prima sottoposto ad un'analisi dettagliata a occhi aperti... e le offerte non mancano  :Wink:  !

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che posso dirti é che prima si pensa che hardware si vuole, poi si cerca tra l'hardware supportato e solo alla fine lo si compra.

 

Confermo.

Io faccio cosi' anche in ambienti dove viene utilizzato solo windows, in modo che un domani se volessimo cambiare sistema operativo non ci troviamo faccia per terra  :Smile:  E' la regola aurea!

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> soldi buttati? forse
> 
> comprare hardware di marche strane/sospette/sconosciute spesso vuol dire buttare soldi... d'altronde quando mi trovo davanti uno che mi dice "compro la roba che costa meno: non voglio spendere per pagare le marche" dentro di me rido (e anche di gusto) e non posso fare a meno di pensare che uno, a questo puntoe è abbastanza stupido, e se se le va a cercare in questo modo.
> 
> attenzione a una cosa, comunuqe... comprare hardware scadente vuol dire mettersi nelle grane a causa del pessimo supporto da parte del costruttore, ma spesso una qualche forma di supporto esiste. facciamo attenzione a una cosa, quindi: se è l'utente a NON ESSERE CAPACE DI FARE LE COSE, non abbaiamo inutilmente, ma abbassiamo la testa e ammettiamo la colpa.

 

Non sono molto daccordo, non sempre la grande marca fornisce l'ottimo supporto e non sempre la grande marca si fa pagare il giusto prezzo. Succede sempre piu' spesso che la grande marca abbia prezzi inequi e che la sottomarca che utilizza lo stesso concetto di lavoro abbia un prezzo competitivo e prestazioni competitive.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non sono molto daccordo, non sempre la grande marca fornisce l'ottimo supporto e non sempre la grande marca si fa pagare il giusto prezzo. Succede sempre piu' spesso che la grande marca abbia prezzi inequi e che la sottomarca che utilizza lo stesso concetto di lavoro abbia un prezzo competitivo e prestazioni competitive.

 

no, aspetta... non volevo dire che la grande marca fornisce l'ottimo prodotto. forse non mi sono spiegato io.

voglio però dire che quasi sempre la piccola marca fornisce un pessimo supporto, soprattutto verso sistemi operativi di cui forse, nella loro infinita superficialità, ignorano anche l'esistenza.

uno vuole risparmiare comprando la sottomarca, e poi si trova con un hardware per cui non viene più mantenuto il supporto, o per il quale non esiste proprio supporto per sistemi che non siano windows... se questo non è andarsele a cercare...

----------

## federico

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no, aspetta... non volevo dire che la grande marca fornisce l'ottimo prodotto. forse non mi sono spiegato io.
> 
> voglio però dire che quasi sempre la piccola marca fornisce un pessimo supporto, soprattutto verso sistemi operativi di cui forse, nella loro infinita superficialità, ignorano anche l'esistenza.
> 
> uno vuole risparmiare comprando la sottomarca, e poi si trova con un hardware per cui non viene più mantenuto il supporto, o per il quale non esiste proprio supporto per sistemi che non siano windows... se questo non è andarsele a cercare...

 

In questo caso concordo con te, in linea di massima grande o piccola che sia la marca trovo buona abitudine cercare se la casa ha un supporto nativo per linux (ma si contano sulle dita delle mani) e domandare, fare delle ricerce su usenet e nei forum per capire se c'e' gente che ha gia' fatto funzionare con successo quel tale hardware e in che modo.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Non voglio aggiungere ulteriori commenti, anche eprchè il discorso è sempre quello... scegliere un prodotto per la pubblicità o per il gusto di avere l'ultimo gazziglione o razzo-missile-con-i-circuiti-di-mille-valvole non ha proprio un bel senso di nulla...

Comunque consiglio una buona lettura di questo piccolo how-to che per me è semplice ed essenziale nella guida alla scelta dei prodotti...

http://gizmo2.dyndns.org/index.php?page=hwlinux

Ciauzzzzzzz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Comunque consiglio una buona lettura di questo piccolo how-to che per me è semplice ed essenziale nella guida alla scelta dei prodotti...
> 
> http://gizmo2.dyndns.org/index.php?page=hwlinux
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sconsiglio vivamente gli AMD64, i ChipSet attuali oltre che pochi sono ancora malsupportati, anche quelli "piu' vecchi".
> 
> Le uniche schede AMD64 che girano decentemente con Linux sono quelle con ChipSet NForce, e comunque hanno le loro beghe !
> ...

 

Ca**ata colossale, casomai sono i chipset VIA ad essere quelli meglio supportati e comunque gli AMD64 vanno divinamente... i file NUV in tutta la mia vita non li ho mai sentiti nominare  :Confused:   inoltre tutto l'articolo è taaaaantooo pressapochista e da informazioni inesatte dovute solo alla sua esperienza e non ad un'analisi seria dei componenti.

----------

## akiross

Che sfiga!  :Very Happy: 

Bhe, visto che e' il mio campo, ti dico solo che l'ATI 9000 non e' una scheda proprio da "computer dei sogni", e comunque si sapeva che le ati non andavano troppo felicemente...

a proposito, ma mica aveva (parlo di ATI) rilasciato i driver per linux? tutti sti sforzi di cui parlavano e poi una 9000 non va?

Si comunque cosi' tanti problemi in una volta sola mi fa pensare che tu non abbia fatto le cose correttamente... scusa se diffido

ciauz

----------

## wolf3d

io so solo che ho una radeon 9800pro e va da DIO (sotto windows chiaramente :/ )

meno male che ne ho 2 di pc  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ca**ata colossale, casomai sono i chipset VIA ad essere quelli meglio supportati e comunque gli AMD64 vanno divinamente... i file NUV in tutta la mia vita non li ho mai sentiti nominare   inoltre tutto l'articolo è taaaaantooo pressapochista e da informazioni inesatte dovute solo alla sua esperienza e non ad un'analisi seria dei componenti.

 

Bene, mi fa molto piacere che sia stato letto il contenuto dell'articolo, infatti credo che la maggiorparte degli smanettoni ragioni esattamente come ha ragionato il nostro amico justintime, l'articoletto scritto da Gizmo anche se effettivamente pressapochista, propone però un metodo di ragionamento che ogni persona comune o utente medio (definizione di colui che utilizza il pc per fare office automation, giochini e poco altro...) potrebbe adottare... semre se la smania del super-mega-razzo-missile-coi-circuiti-di-mille-valvole non prevalga sul contenuto...

Comunque anche nell'articolo è stato detto subito(anche se non voglio difendere nessuno):

 *Quote:*   

> Questa e' una guida dedicata a i novelli, e in generale a chi vorrebbe comprare hardware e usarci Linux, quindi non una lista tipo "questo va, questo no"

 

Esistono buone risorse in rete dove reperire informazioni sull'hardware che è compatibile con linux e non sono qui per citarle... comunque per chiarire quale è la mia posizione non sempre MARCA = QUALITA' nel senso molte case a lungo andare tendono a cambiare i costi e i matariali con cui producono i loro prodotti, in generale introdurrei come criterio di valutazione anche i seguenti parametri: SUPPORTO TECNICO = TEST = ESPERIENZE = FORUM.... e posso anche garantire che a volte questi parametri non sono sufficienti pechè quando la sfi.. colpisce colpisce e non guarda in faccia a nessuno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Documentarsi, chieder consiglio... beh di buoni suggerimenti ne son stati espressi molti. deadhead pigro sornione, suggerisce un metodo alla san tommaso, funzionante però solo su PC già assemblati: knoppix.

scaricare una ISO, masterizzarla e poi inserirla dentro un lettore CD. Fatto ciò accendete il vosto ipotizzato sogno ad occhi aperti e provate: l'audio va? tutte le periferiche vengono riconosciute?Insomma provate a vedere che accade. In caso di insoddisfazione, segnatevi nome dei pezzi e cercate: knoppix è ottima ma non cucita su misura quanto un kernel ricompilato da noi stessi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## justintime

Edited:

Rimane comunque vero, secondo me, che sono sistemi operativi destinati a usi leggermente diversi... anche se con linux si può fare praticamente tutto, per certe cose come CAD, grafica (qui GIMP verrà arrabbiato ad ammazzarmi!) e editing video Windows è più ferrato, IMHO.[/quote]

Ma io penso che l'utente medio poco importa di compilare gimp o qualsiasi altro pacchetto software per ritoccare il filmino della vacanza, sappiamo tutti con estrema precisione il tipo di utilizzo del computer di milioni di utenti inoltre la tecnologia deve aiutare a migliorare la vita non il contrario.

----------

## iridium103

 *Quote:*   

> Sconsiglio vivamente gli AMD64, i ChipSet attuali oltre che pochi sono ancora malsupportati, anche quelli "piu' vecchi".
> 
> Le uniche schede AMD64 che girano decentemente con Linux sono quelle con ChipSet NForce, e comunque hanno le loro beghe !
> 
> Ancora piu' importante e' non comprare schede con ChipSet ibrido tipo: NortBrige AMD e SoutBridge VIA.
> ...

 

ehm, IMHO questa è una pura castronata.. mai avuto problemi con chipset serie nForce ..ho avuto il 2 e adesso ho il 4 SLI  per quanto riguarda problemi di compilazione, mai avuto uno .. fila tutto liscio come un cannone; per quando riguarda i chipset AMD .. si sapeva che saltavano come grilli, speriamo riescano a fare quelli nuovi decentemente.

p.s.= Anche se nutro antipatia per VIA per alcuni fatti successi tempo fà i loro chipsets (IMHO) credo che siano il compromesso ideale per chi non si può permettere un sistema Intel-Based e/o nForce, e fidati che costa meno una Asus A8V di una A8N (sia De-Luxe sia SLI).

----------

## justintime

Salvo alcuni casi io penso che solo il costruttore sa veramente tirare fuori il massimo dall'hardware che lui stesso produce come quando noi stessi scriviamo del codice per la nostra applicazione piccola o grande che sia. Tolta quella morbosa paura di Stallman che trova del cattivo anche nel BIOS io penso che il riconoscimento Hardware e prerogativa fondamentale per il lancio di qualsiasi progetto. E' vero qualcuno può obbiettare che non possiamo fare le scimmie davanti al PC (verità parzialmente condivisa) ma Hyper Tr. del nostro processore va reso funzionante da subito in quanto è stato pagato per queste caratteristiche poi un giorno se ne avrò voglia posso approfondire l'argomento. Inoltre se pago per determinati requisiti è sacrosanto diritto di tutti vedere il frutto dei propri acquisti visto che i soldi non crescono sulle piante. E' vero leggere e documentarsi ma su come come posso scrivere del buon software, su come installare correttamente un applicativo, imparare a installare e far funzionare un server mysql ma se mi permettete non posso perdere centinaia di ore per far funzionare un pezzo di ferro. Quindi io mi concentro solo su una cosa scrivere del codice leggibile a tutti e condividere il mio sapere e le mie sperienze perchè se mi devo interessare di tutto questo non gioverà ne a me e ne alla comunità.

Inoltre spesso si misurano le persone in base alla loro bravura nell'usare il computer lasciatevelo dire niente di più sbagliato ho letto il codice sorgente di un ragazzo che fa letteralmente abbrividere un mostro dei puntatori ma purtroppo di hardware poca roba ma soprattutto pretende che quando compila il suo codice quel fottuto  hardware lavori fino allultimo bit perchè la macchina deve fare il suo lavoro.

Con questo concludo cercherò di sostituire alcuni pezzi per un futuro con meno tempo speso per cose che non mi interessano e più tempo pre scrivere software per me e per tutta la comunità grazie a tutti.

----------

## SilverXXX

Guarda, senza offesa ma mi sa che hai preso la distribuzione sbagliata

----------

## justintime

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Guarda, senza offesa ma mi sa che hai preso la distribuzione sbagliata

 

In che senso???

----------

## lavish

Magari usa la punteggiatura la prossima volta, stavo per soffocare  :Shocked:   :Smile: 

----------

## justintime

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Magari usa la punteggiatura la prossima volta, stavo per soffocare  

 

Scusami starò più attento  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Nel senso che gento non è fatta per esser messa su e andare dopo due minuti. Ci sono altre distro per quello.

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Documentarsi, chieder consiglio... beh di buoni suggerimenti ne son stati espressi molti. deadhead pigro sornione, suggerisce un metodo alla san tommaso, funzionante però solo su PC già assemblati: knoppix.
> 
> scaricare una ISO, masterizzarla e poi inserirla dentro un lettore CD. Fatto ciò accendete il vosto ipotizzato sogno ad occhi aperti e provate: l'audio va? tutte le periferiche vengono riconosciute?Insomma provate a vedere che accade. In caso di insoddisfazione, segnatevi nome dei pezzi e cercate: knoppix è ottima ma non cucita su misura quanto un kernel ricompilato da noi stessi 

 

quoto in toto

----------

## randomaze

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Salvo alcuni casi io penso che solo il costruttore sa veramente tirare fuori il massimo dall'hardware che lui stesso produce come quando noi stessi scriviamo del codice per la nostra applicazione piccola o grande che sia.

 

Abbastanza vero ma non del tutto.

 *Quote:*   

> Tolta quella morbosa paura di Stallman che trova del cattivo anche nel BIOS io penso che il riconoscimento Hardware e prerogativa fondamentale per il lancio di qualsiasi progetto. E' vero qualcuno può obbiettare che non possiamo fare le scimmie davanti al PC (verità parzialmente condivisa) ma Hyper Tr. del nostro processore va reso funzionante da subito in quanto è stato pagato per queste caratteristiche poi un giorno se ne avrò voglia posso approfondire l'argomento.

 

L'HT sul mio portatile era funzionante da subito, non capisco quali problemi hai incontrato...

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre se pago per determinati requisiti è sacrosanto diritto di tutti vedere il frutto dei propri acquisti visto che i soldi non crescono sulle piante.

 

Vero, ma se hai una macchina a benzina e fai il pieno con il gasolio qualche problema lo incontri... anche se il pieno di carburante lo hai pagato.

 *Quote:*   

> E' vero leggere e documentarsi ma su come come posso scrivere del buon software, su come installare correttamente un applicativo, imparare a installare e far funzionare un server mysql ma se mi permettete non posso perdere centinaia di ore per far funzionare un pezzo di ferro. Quindi io mi concentro solo su una cosa scrivere del codice leggibile a tutti e condividere il mio sapere e le mie sperienze perchè se mi devo interessare di tutto questo non gioverà ne a me e ne alla comunità.

 

Logica vorrebbe che oltre a pagare per il ferro pagassi anche per il software. Dalla licenza di windows allo stipendio di un consulente che sviluppi il driver che ti abbisogna ci sono svariati gradi di libertà.

Come tu fai riferimento alle tue centinaia di ore devi anche pensare che qualcun'altro ha speso centinaia di ore per sviluppare il driver che "potrebbe" fare al caso tuo, e non ha voglia di spendere altre centiania di ore per renderlo dummy proof. Certo, qualcun'altro potrebbe farlo, e quel qualcuno potresti essere tu  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre spesso si misurano le persone in base alla loro bravura nell'usare il computer lasciatevelo dire niente di più sbagliato ho letto il codice sorgente di un ragazzo che fa letteralmente abbrividere un mostro dei puntatori ma purtroppo di hardware poca roba ma soprattutto pretende che quando compila il suo codice quel fottuto  hardware lavori fino allultimo bit perchè la macchina deve fare il suo lavoro.

 

Qui non ho capito molto quello che intendi. Forse che "uno bravo con i computer non sa necessariamente programmare"? Beh sono daccordo, ma di frasi del genere ne posso aggiungere dozzine:

Non tutti i bravi sistemisti sono in grado di programmare altrettanto bene

Un bravo programmatore Java non é tenuto ad essere un guru in C

Un guru del C potrebbe essere bravo e capace in Java. Ma potrebbe anche non sapere la differenza tra Java e Giava

Un programmatore fortran non ha necessariamente superato i 50 anni di età

Conoscere SQL non implica saper configurare un Firewall

...

Insomma la bravura non é un concetto generalizzato  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Con questo concludo cercherò di sostituire alcuni pezzi per un futuro con meno tempo speso per cose che non mi interessano e più tempo pre scrivere software per me e per tutta la comunità grazie a tutti.

 

Questo é l'approccio giusto  :Very Happy: 

Ciao!

----------

## Dr_Gogeta86

lo sai perche i driver ati ti vanno di cacca xke devi fare prima un

# opengl-update ati

ma sei sicuro che hai una ati 9000 pro xkè è vecchissima e poi supportata dai driver radeon di xorg anche in 3d

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> L'HT sul mio portatile era funzionante da subito, non capisco quali problemi hai incontrato...

 

Probabilmente non ha attivato il supporto per multi-processor

----------

## Peach

certo che considerando che di gentoo la comunità è uno dei punti di forza, mi domando come mai prima di dare forfait justintime nn  ha minimamente provato a risolvere i suoi problemi, sia facendo una ricerca qui, sul wiki, tra la documentazione ufficiale o - nel caso fallissero le prime due - nel postare direttamente il problema, insomma quello che si ripete a tutti quelli che sbarcano da queste parti, ecco, oltre che essere scritto chiaramente nella parte conclusiva dell'handbook...

----------

## X-Drum

 *Dr_Gogeta86 wrote:*   

> lo sai perche i driver ati ti vanno di cacca xke devi fare prima un
> 
> # opengl-update ati
> 
> ma sei sicuro che hai una ati 9000 pro xkè è vecchissima e poi supportata dai driver radeon di xorg anche in 3d

 

anche con un opengl-update vanno da schifo,

non comprate Ati se volete giocare "seriamente" sotto linux

(e quindi utilizzare il driver di terze parti).

/me ha una Nvidia FX 6600GT: fa paura

----------

## X-Drum

 *Quote:*   

> 1) La scheda video riconosciuta fa praticamente piangere i driver ati fanno solo schifo.

 

per quello non c'è rimedio o cambi scheda o te la piangi

 *Quote:*   

> 2) L'installazione parte solo se tolgo l'hard disk dal fast track di Intel e lo metto sul normale e lento ata 100

 

hai dato un occhiata qui? è il tuo controller quello?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID_mirror_and_LVM2_on_top_of_RAID#Initial_setup

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Il chip set della scheda madre lavora a velocita lumaca.

 

devi realizzare un kernel ad hoc (con i drivers giusti) per trarre vantaggio dal tuo hw 

 *Quote:*   

> 4) Il box di cattura video lo posso anche buttare perchè sooto linux per farlo funzionare ci vuole solo un miracolo

 

questo purtroppo è molto probabile  :Neutral: 

 *Quote:*   

> 5) Il modem adsl non viene ricosciuto è un Telindus 220 a patto di compilare dei driver sagecom molto instabili (solo kernel 2.4)

 

suppongo sia un modem usb, purtroppo sono molto molto farlocchi come modem, anche

se li usi sotto windows, i migliori imho restano gli ethernet:veloci,indipendenti dalla piattaforma

 *Quote:*   

> 6) Hyper Threding non riconosciuto all'avvio ma solo dopo 48 ore in internet ad un euro e 80 l'ora (totale per tutti i problemi).

 

vedi fedeli,basta l'smp abilitato nel kernel, sul portatile dal cui scrivo, è abilitato l'HT

(che praticamente non serve a nulla o a poco  :Razz: )

 *Quote:*   

> 7) La scheda sonora funzione peggio di una sound blaster su slot ISA e pensare che fa anche il 5.1 con windows

 

notiziona: la maggior parte degli integrati audio,sebbene supportino 5:1 surround e bla bla

restano sempre degli integrati,ti sei reso conto che programmi di supporto ha quella sk audio sotto windows?

 *Quote:*   

>  La scheda di rete una fast gigabyte forse correttamente configurata

 

con il modulo corretto sicuramente si (es:alcune intel usano sk98lin)

 *Quote:*   

> 9) porta firewire non testata al momento 

 

fino ad ora ricavandomi il chipset e aggiungendo il driver

nel kernel sono riuscito sempre a a farli andare

----------

## knefas

In effetti se il modem e' usb e' spararsi sulle OO col bazuka (come diceva D'Alema...)...anche perchè mangiano CPU e sono instabilissimi come connessione. Uno Ethernet è d'obbligo, anche da Win, e non c'è storia che non vada su Linux  :Smile: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Dr_Gogeta86 wrote:*   lo sai perche i driver ati ti vanno di cacca xke devi fare prima un
> 
> # opengl-update ati
> 
> ma sei sicuro che hai una ati 9000 pro xkè è vecchissima e poi supportata dai driver radeon di xorg anche in 3d 
> ...

 

Bhe giocare seriamente con una 9000 è come pretendere di stare in scia di una viper con una multipla! 

Cmq con il p4 1.6 e una radeon 9200 che avevo prima qualche cristiano lo riuscivo a seccare con americas army! chiaramente nn giocavo al max dettaglio e alla max risoluzione...

Ps. al max prova a usare i driver DRM del kernel..

P.P.S. nn è che hai attivato l'antialias a 4x?

----------

## akiross

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Edited:
> 
> Rimane comunque vero, secondo me, che sono sistemi operativi destinati a usi leggermente diversi... anche se con linux si può fare praticamente tutto, per certe cose come CAD, grafica (qui GIMP verrà arrabbiato ad ammazzarmi!) e editing video Windows è più ferrato, IMHO.
> 
> Ma io penso che l'utente medio poco importa di compilare gimp o qualsiasi altro pacchetto software per ritoccare il filmino della vacanza, sappiamo tutti con estrema precisione il tipo di utilizzo del computer di milioni di utenti inoltre la tecnologia deve aiutare a migliorare la vita non il contrario.

 

GIMP e Blender girano meglio su Linux che su qualsiasi altro OS. Provato, collaudato. Stesse macchine, stessa potenza (anzi, qui su merdosx nonostante sia decisamente potente come hardware gira peggio che su linux, MOLTO peggio, sia gimpo che blender).

Per la grafica credo che Linux sia divina, molti grafici dopo averlo usato sono rimasti soddisfatti.

APPEND:

E ricordo che uno dei migliori programmi usati per l'editing video (cinepaint, usato da grosse case di hollywood) e' forkato da gimp, e su linux vadadio

----------

## X-Act!

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Gentilissimo forum eccovi la mia esperienza:
> 
> Dopo la raccolta di tutti i miei risparmi riesco finalmente ad acquistare il pc dei miei sogni ovvero
> 
> un performante P4 a 3Gh con HyperT. Mani board asus P4PE hd IBM da 80Gb ata 133 su fasta track di intel 376, una bellissima ATI Radeon 9000pro 
> ...

 

Ho letto solo molto velocemente il post (e forse per questo non dovrei scrivere...) comunque volevo dirti che ho la tua stessa scheda madre, per la precisione una ASUS P4P800-E Deluxe, e ne sono soddisfattissimo (ovviamente parlo di gentoo: sotto win praticamente non so neanche se funziona!)

Il cipset è una bomba, 

il fasttrak funziona benissimo con 2 hd sata in raid software, 

l'hyper Threading fa benissimo il suo lavoro, 

la scheda audio anche se integrata e chiaramente non di altissima qualità suona tutti e sei i canali più un'uscita per le cuffie e un ingresso microfono anche tutto insieme, 

la scheda di rete è una gigabit e viaggia a 1 gigabit,

la porta firewire funziona benissimo per l'acquisizione da videocamera digitale e presto la proverò anche per provare una lan over 1394

Insomma: Soddisfazione totale!

Magari non sarà stato tutto immediato e forse un po' di lavoro ci sarà voluto, ma infondo il divertimento sta proprio li no? Se poi l'importante è che funzioni e subito pure tanto vale usare... qualche altro SO!

----------

## gutter

Dal momento che X-Act! potresti confrontarti con lui per migliorare la tua configurazione e sopperire alla mancata configurazione di alcuni componenti  :Wink: 

----------

## battlaxe

gentilissimo forum,

la filosofia open source e' bellissima (apparentemente) aveva affascinato anche me.

purtroppo sono un filosofo,

avrei preferito essere un idraulico(si guadagna di piu') .

Ho la stessa dimestichezza con 

ideee concetti che ha l'idraulico con tubi filettature ecc.

Questa filosofia mostra i suoi enormi limiti se confrontata con QUELLA vera, 

dei liberi uomini dell'antica Grecia e Roma, I VERI FILOSOFI in particolare 

il grande Seneca CHE diceva che cio' che abbiamo di piu' prezioso non e' il denaro ma il tempo.

Noi abbiamo una quantita' di tempo limitata, per questo e' cosi' preziosa, gli altri ci 

pagano per averlo, percio' caro just in time  cambia il titolo in "tempo buttato???"

sono certo che mi capirai perche' provieni da qUel nobile mondo che era La Magna Grecia,

cioe' Napoli,per alcuni Neapolis, l'unica ad essersi dimostrata in grado di contrastare 

un'altra grande , nobile e antica civilta' : LA CINA.

Io personalmente ho perso circa tre anni dietro a questa utopia

vi esorto  quindi a liberarVi da Questo ennesimo tentativo di limitare le nostre Vite

e sono certo caro justintime che non siamo solo noi due ad aver perduto per sempre il nostro 

prezioso tempo inseguendo

una chimera irrangiugibile, un pura illusione, ma siamo tra i pochi ad avere il coraggio

di denunciarlo.

Ma bando alle ciance e passiamo alla dimostrazione pratica:

quello che segue e' una lista[/quote] che indica come si ricompila il kernel.

Ho perso circa un mese DEL MIO PREZIOSISSIMO TEMPO immerso nei meandri dell'inferno,

How To, pagine man, info ,Appunti Informatica(nome quanto mai ridicolo per un documento 

che e' quasi un'enciclopedia).

Ovviamente a causa del caos che regna nel mondo Linux questa procedura probabilmente non

funzionera' su alcune distribuzioni perche' NON C'E' UNO STANDARD!!!!

IL VOSTRO CONCETTO DI LIBERTA' E' UN INCUBO AI MIEI OCCHI!!!!

non ci sono spiegazioni dettagliate ma non avevo voglia di scrivere, posso sempre 

aggiungerle dopo (sono completamente pazzo ma nel mio caso e' una fortuna)

Informatica significa informazione automatica ma ormai di automatico non ha piu' niente,

devi cliccare per fare qualsiasi cosa, per questo uso(pardon usavo) linux rigorosamente 

a linea di comando per cliccare col mouse come un deficiente c'e' gia' Windows

1. cd /usr/src/linux

2. make mrproper; menuconfig //dopo aver risposto alle domande:

3. make dep;clean;bzImage  //si compila il kernel compresso

4. cp usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/zImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.0.30 //copia il kernel in /boot

5. cd /lib/modules mv 2.0.30 2.0.30-work  //backup dei vecchi moduli

6. make modules ;modules-install    //compila e installa i nuovimoduli

7. vi /etc/lilo.conf  // si edita lilo.conf in modo da permettere il boot anche

  //  con il nuovo kernel

8. lilo // rende operative le modifiche

9. shutdown -r now  //si riavvia il sistema e si sceglie il nuovo kernel

concludo urlando dicendo che LA TECNOLOGIA DEVE SERVIRE L'UOMO E NON VICEVERSA!!!!.

Purtroppo il sistema che mi fa sgobbare di meno e' quella schifezza di windows che 

non dovrebbe neanche essere chiamato sistema operativo.

LO VOLETE CAPIRE CHE NON SI PUO' PIU' ANDARE AVANTI, DOBBIAMO TORNARE INDIETRO PERCHE'

CI SIAMO DIMENTICATI COS'E' UN UOMO?

Concludo con le parole di un grande comico italiano  che in Italia non puo'

parlare in TV:

noi dobbiamo entrare in casa e chiedere:"Mi ha cercato il qualcuno?" e il frigorifero:

"NO!".

p.s.: siete ragazzi intelligenti so che quando vi riprenderete dallo shock capirete...

E' dura accettare che si sta sbagliando tutto, ma purtroppo e' cosi'.

----------

## battlaxe

Bravo, bravo , segui la corrente..

io preferisco andare controcorrente, faticare di piu' ma salvarmi dalla rapide che  prima o poi....

siiiiii sono un pazzo scatenato, ma nel mio caso e' una fortuna  :Smile:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

----------

## battlaxe

Siete essere superiori..

Leggere la documentazione del kernel in 5 minuti?

per me e' una cosa impossibile, mi ci vogliono mesi

ma se e' un sacco di roba sparsa in vari tipi info, how to, ecc. e 

poi e'prolissa, e non trovi quasi mai l'informazione che cerchi

sar' la legge di murphy, ma sfogli, sfogli.E NONTROVI MAI QUELLO CHE TI SERVE

Hai ragione, il problema e' la SCRITTURA, SI SCRIVE TROPPO,

BISOGNA ESSERE PIU' CONCISI

MI VIENE IL DUBBIO CHE VOI LA DOCUMENTAZIONE NON LA CONOSCIATE PER NIENTE!!!!!!

----------

## gutter

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente a causa del caos che regna nel mondo Linux questa procedura probabilmente non
> 
> funzionera' su alcune distribuzioni perche' NON C'E' UNO STANDARD!!!!
> ...

 

In genere il kernel (Linux) a parte i patchset inseriti dalla varie distribuzioni è sempre lo stesso e quindi la procedura è sempre la medesima. Ci potrebbe essere qualche differenza a seconda della release, ovvero nel caso in cui che il kernel che vuoi compilare appartenga al ramo 2.4 o 2.6, ma ciò è ampiamente documentato.

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IL VOSTRO CONCETTO DI LIBERTA' E' UN INCUBO AI MIEI OCCHI!!!!
> 
> 

 

Su ciò non posso controbattere dal momento che ognuno vede il mondo dal suo punto di vista. Ma sei proprio sicuro che ciò che tu spacci per libertà sia tale?

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> concludo urlando dicendo che LA TECNOLOGIA DEVE SERVIRE L'UOMO E NON VICEVERSA!!!!.
> 
> Purtroppo il sistema che mi fa sgobbare di meno e' quella schifezza di windows che 
> ...

 

La vita è fatta di compromessi e tu ne hai scelto la soluzione che dal tuo punto di vista porta benefici maggiori nel breve periodo; ma a volte una soluzione che appare ottima oggi non potrebbe rivelarsi tale domani.

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LO VOLETE CAPIRE CHE NON SI PUO' PIU' ANDARE AVANTI, DOBBIAMO TORNARE INDIETRO PERCHE'
> 
> CI SIAMO DIMENTICATI COS'E' UN UOMO?

 

Questo è sempre il tuo punto di vista, io credo che in realtà il free software abbia dato molto all'umanità e sono convinto che non siamo affatto tornati indietro, ma al contrario si è ampliato il concetto di libertà dell'utente nei confronti del software che utilizza e ciò non mi sembra poco.

----------

## X-Drum

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> Ho perso circa un mese DEL MIO PREZIOSISSIMO TEMPO immerso nei meandri dell'inferno,
> 
> How To, pagine man, info ,Appunti Informatica(nome quanto mai ridicolo per un documento 
> 
> che e' quasi un'enciclopedia).
> ...

 

-_-"

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ovviamente a causa del caos che regna nel mondo Linux questa procedura probabilmente non
> 
> funzionera' su alcune distribuzioni perche' NON C'E' UNO STANDARD!!!!
> ...

 

ai miei occhi la tua è una visione distorta della realtà:

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: siete ragazzi intelligenti so che quando vi riprenderete dallo shock capirete...
> 
> E' dura accettare che si sta sbagliando tutto, ma purtroppo e' cosi'.

 

omg non vedo l'ora di riprendermi dallo shock (sono sotto shock dal '97)  :Surprised: 

Piu' semplicemente questo non è il SO che fa per te o l'informatica nn fa per te.

Se la gente migra da Windows a Linux un motivo ci sarà, 

ovviamente questo richiede:

-tempo

-un minimo di basi (informatica)

-passione

leggendo cio' che hai scritto,mi dispiace ma non mi rivedo,

quando iniziai ad usare linux ho iniziato a divorare documentazione

ed ero (sono) felice di farlo. perche si trova!!!!!!

e cosa piu' importante finalmente ho pieno controllo sulla macchina

non piu giornate perse ad cercare di compredere insensati codici di errore, 

a ricorrere ad assurde alchimie per far funzionare un servizio od un programma.

Libertà di vederla come ti pare lo scenario che hai illustrato sembra frutto

(non ti offendere xo') di una analisi un po superficiale

----------

## lavish

battlaxe, una domanda: se non usi più linux, come mai segui  questo forum? Cosa ti ha spinto a fare i tuoi primi 3 posts ieri?

Sappi una cosa, io sono apertissimo al dibattito, ma detesto le persone che si atteggiano e che si ritengono foriere di verità. Sei un'essere umano.

----------

## -YoShi-

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> gentilissimo forum,
> 
> la filosofia open source e' bellissima (apparentemente) aveva affascinato anche me.
> 
> purtroppo sono un filosofo,
> ...

 

Si ma per fare il filosofo/l'idraulico, hai/avresti usato comunque il TUO PREZIOSISSIMO TEMPO per imparere, nn credo ci sia ancora, o che nessuno abbia ancora dedicato il suo PREZIOSISSIMO TEMPO per creare un dischettino da inserire in qualche pertugio per caricare "l'idraulico/filosofo/astronauta for dummies nel cervello".

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io personalmente ho perso circa tre anni dietro a questa utopia
> 
> vi esorto  quindi a liberarVi da Questo ennesimo tentativo di limitare le nostre Vite
> ...

 

Niente è irraggiungibile.. basta credere nelle cose e avere qualche brillante idea. 

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma bando alle ciance e passiamo alla dimostrazione pratica:
> 
> quello che segue e' una lista che indica come si ricompila il kernel.
> ...

 

Proprio perchè nn c'è uno standard che uno può fare quel diavolo che gli pare.

Dici che hai perso un mese? Stando a quello che dici, studiare o cercare di imparare qualcosa vuol dire perdere tempo? 

Allora hai perso quanti 5 anni di elementari, 3 di medie, 5 di superiori e 5 di universita? 

Potevi stare al parco tutto il giorno a dare da mangiare ai piccioni no?

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> 2. make mrproper; menuconfig //dopo aver risposto alle domande:
> ...

 

Vedi che nn hai perso tempo? con windows, certo nn avresti dovuto leggerti tutte le scartoffie, ma di certo nn avresti idea di come funziona il pc, di cosa è un kernel ecc..

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make module_install && mount /boot && make install

e modificavi la linea di lilo che porta al kernel appena installato vmlinuz-quello-che-è

```

Vedi proprio xchè nn c'è uno standard che uno le cose le può rendere semplici o difficili come vuole.  :Wink: 

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> concludo urlando dicendo che LA TECNOLOGIA DEVE SERVIRE L'UOMO E NON VICEVERSA!!!!.
> 
> Purtroppo il sistema che mi fa sgobbare di meno e' quella schifezza di windows che 
> ...

 

Si ma se nessuno crea la tecnologia... 

Se nn ti sta bene linux, windows, BSD, allora xchè nn crei un Os te? o è tempo sprecato? 

...si decisamente... Magari aspetta che qualcuno ne faccia uno su misura per te...

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LO VOLETE CAPIRE CHE NON SI PUO' PIU' ANDARE AVANTI, DOBBIAMO TORNARE INDIETRO PERCHE'
> 
> CI SIAMO DIMENTICATI COS'E' UN UOMO?
> ...

 

Che cos'è un uomo? e cosa lo differenzia dalle bestie? la conoscenza, l'intelligenza, o è solo il pollice opponibile? 

Tornando InTopic, Just In Time alla fine hai risolto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> cambia il titolo in "tempo buttato???"

 

Ma si in fondo hai ragione, perche' non torniamo nelle nostre grotte dove avevamo riparo, mangiavamo cacciando e procreavamo? Tanto tutto il resto e' tempo buttato e non serve.

----------

## xchris

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> concludo urlando dicendo che LA TECNOLOGIA DEVE SERVIRE L'UOMO E NON VICEVERSA!!!!.
> 
> Purtroppo il sistema che mi fa sgobbare di meno e' quella schifezza di windows che 
> ...

 

sul fatto che windows ti faccia sgobbare di meno ho moltissimi dubbi!

Dipende cosa fai con il tuo sistema operativo.

La tua opinione sul opensource e' quanto di + retrogrado abbia mai letto. (senza volerti offendere)

La condivisione di idee,progetti e' quanto di + nobile,altruistico (e intelligente) ci sia.

Perche' M$ & co (anche se fanno dei timidi tentativi) non abbracciano l'opensource secondo te? la risposta e' $$$

E alla fine l'equazione diventa tempo=$$$ per loro!

In un mondo dove le libertà ci vengono negate ogni giorno questa e' la nostra salvezza e continueremo per questa strada!

Tutto questo non ti piace? Sei libero di scegliere.... (per ora..)

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Tutto questo non ti piace? Sei libero di scegliere.... (per ora..)

 

È una minaccia?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Tutto questo non ti piace? Sei libero di scegliere.... (per ora..) 
> 
> È una minaccia?    

 

no  :Smile: 

il punto e' che ogni giorno perdiamo delle liberta'...

io sono realmente preoccupato!

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no 
> 
> il punto e' che ogni giorno perdiamo delle liberta'...
> ...

 

Stavo scherzando prima  :Wink:  È che la frase poteva venire interpretata come "Ora puoi scegliere, ma stiamo avanzando sempre più e fra un pò sarai assorbito anche tu"

 :Laughing: 

Anche io sono preoccupato, ilarità a parte  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *battlaxe wrote:*   cambia il titolo in "tempo buttato???" 
> 
> Ma si in fondo hai ragione, perche' non torniamo nelle nostre grotte dove avevamo riparo, mangiavamo cacciando e procreavamo? Tanto tutto il resto e' tempo buttato e non serve.

 

unga bunga! unga bunga!

uga chaca! uga chacha!

pork ho dimenticato la clava in ufficio

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stavo scherzando prima  È che la frase poteva venire interpretata come "Ora puoi scegliere, ma stiamo avanzando sempre più e fra un pò sarai assorbito anche tu"
> 
>  

 

resistance is futile

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *justintime wrote:*   

> Il merviglioso mondo dell'opensource le gioie e i dolori di questa filosofia a volte difficile da capire mi sembra che stia diventado un'arma a doppio taglio e' vero che risparmi sulla licenza de S.O. ma poi per il resto e' quasi tutta in salita. Allora per non trovarsi nei miei panni open source si ma solo su piattaforme Microsoft almeno i tuoi soldi hanno più valore (limitatamente al mio caso)

 

A volte se si vuole che le cose funzionino subito e perfettamente si deve anche cercare gli strumenti giusti....

Che gentoo sia un pacco da installare (configurare etc...) è risaputo.... del resto è questo il suo bello  :Very Happy:  ti tocca fare tutto a manina...  :Wink: 

Se vuoi una distribuzione che funzioni subito e senza troppi problemi (eccetto eventuali problemi di hardware non supportato.... per quello c'è poco da fare...) allora metti ubuntu e in 30 minuti hai un sistema funzionante al meglio delle possibilità (eccetto di nuovo i problemi hardware) e non ti devi sbattere su internet per cercare le soluzioni....

----------

## X-Act!

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> Purtroppo il sistema che mi fa sgobbare di meno e' quella schifezza di windows che 
> 
> non dovrebbe neanche essere chiamato sistema operativo.

 

OT On

Linux richiede delle basi, che per alcuni sono conoscenze, per altri sbattimenti (de gustibus) e questo Ã¨ un fatto. Se perÃ² volete qualcosa che, senza richiedervi praticamente niente ne come conoscenze ne come tempo, funzioni e magari non volete neanche sapere cosa c'Ã¨ dietro, beh anche in questo caso il meglio che c'Ã¨ non Ã¨ ancora Windows: date un'occhiata a MacOS X!!

OT Off

----------

## battlaxe

Socrate,Seneca,Platone, Aristotele, non usavano la clava

ma la ragione e anche fin troppo bene.

Socrate e' stato costretto ad avvelenarsi a causa dell'ostracismo dei suoi contemporanei, era un tipo scomodo.

All'epoca gli uomini liberi combattevano per la loro liberta',

non con la clava ma con le migliori armi che la tecnologia del ferro 

permetteva a quell'epoca.

----------

## battlaxe

appunto, sono un essere umano

----------

## battlaxe

Stavo scherzando prima  :Wink:  È che la frase poteva venire interpretata come "Ora puoi scegliere, ma stiamo avanzando sempre più e fra un pò sarai assorbito anche tu"

magari!!!

se verro' assorbito vuol dire che sara' diventato un sistema alla mia portata, per adesso guardo i cd della slackware 10 mi viene un po'

di voglia di ricominciare, ma poi rinuncio.

per adesso me ne sto lontano e faccio altre cose.

Una volta ho descritto Linux cosi': molta fatica e poco divertimento

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> gentilissimo forum,
> 
> la filosofia open source e' bellissima (apparentemente) aveva affascinato anche me.
> 
> purtroppo sono un filosofo,
> ...

 

è uno scherzo? è una battuta? credo di no, quindi agisco di conseguenza...

beh... io penso che certe parole dimostrino una volta per tutte come la gente sia capace di parlare e sparare enormi valanghe di stronzate riguardo a materie che non si conoscono. È più che evidente che chi scrive non ha capito nulla del mondo che si sta sforzando di giudicare.

È più che evidente che questo è un giudizio avventato e superficiale, che è stato espresso senza verificare di aver giustamente interpretato la realtà dei fatti.

Permettimi un consiglio: se sei un filosofo, fai il filosofo, e vai a insegnare in una scuola media di provincia. Non impicciarti di fatti che non ti riguardano, e che sono troppo grandi perché la tua piccola mente li possa comprendere.

Il mondo è in mano a fisici, ingegneri e matematici, non ai filosofi, e il motivo è più che evidente.

Uno che conosco, che ama molto le battute di effetto, ti avrebbe detto quasi sicuramente che sei troppo stupido per usare un computer, e ti avrebbe consigliato di andare a fare l'idraulico

----------

## BlueInGreen

Propongo ai mods o chi a chi aveva aperto il topic sulle sigle e gli acronimi da forum di lincare la voce TROLL ai post di battlaxe  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte, sono un ex studente di filosofia, la maggior parte dei mie migliori amici studia filosofia.... a volte penso che sia un vero problema che il mondo non sia nelle mani anche di gente come loro, che a mio vedere sono tutt'altro che ottusi. Tutto questo non tanto per ribattere a quanto detto da k.gothmog quanto per dire che chi spara sentenze in modo così poco oculato e poi si proclama filosofo non ci fa una gran bella figura e magari può indurre chi non conosce cosa significhi essere filosofo a pensare male della categoria.

Altra cosa: postare su un forum come questo non richiede una approfondita conoscenza di linux, quindi sarebbe cosa gradita, escusivamente per la leggibilità del tutto, evitare di postare ripetutamente anzichè usare il pulsantino di editing.

Scusate lo sofgo, che per buona parte ho censurato, ma stasera di studiare proprio non mi va...

----------

## btbbass

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta ho descritto Linux cosi': molta fatica e poco divertimento

 

MA chi sei ? ma chi sei?

Cavolo, mi fai scompisciare!!

Grazie davvero, non ho mai riso tanto in vita mia.

Con che piglio pretendi di venire qua e portare quella che tu chiami VERITA', con queste frasette ad effetto del cavolo, verità che altro non è che la TUA personalissima e a mio parere distorta visione del concetto di software libero, open source, il cui primo obiettivo è di CONDIVIDERE le conoscenze e lecapacità di molti, non farle piovere a mò di insulti sopra gli altri, nè tanto meno farti -necessariamente- risparmiare tempo, se non sei in grado di conquistare un certo livello di conoscenza (che per altro è davvero bassissimo, io ci ho messo tre settimane a saper gestire un sistema Gentoo, e mi rendo conto di saperne pochissimo, ma mi è sufficiente)...

MAh

----------

## neon

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> All'epoca gli uomini liberi combattevano per la loro liberta',
> 
> non con la clava ma con le migliori armi che la tecnologia del ferro 
> ...

 

Allora la situazione non e' cambiata molto, oggi la tecnologia del silicio ci permette ugualmente di combattere per la nostra liberta'...

JustInTime almeno per quanto riguarda ATI il problema dei drivers e' noto a chiunque...(imho non funzionano nemmeno quelli Win)

personalmente paragonerei le schede video ATI sui PC alle moto DUCATI nel MotoGP (gran bell'hardware ma configurato di m*rda)

edit: dimenticavo:

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Scherzi a parte, sono un ex studente di filosofia, la maggior parte dei mie migliori amici studia filosofia.... a volte penso che sia un vero problema che il mondo non sia nelle mani anche di gente come loro, che a mio vedere sono tutt'altro che ottusi. Tutto questo non tanto per ribattere a quanto detto da k.gothmog quanto per dire che chi spara sentenze in modo così poco oculato e poi si proclama filosofo non ci fa una gran bella figura e magari può indurre chi non conosce cosa significhi essere filosofo a pensare male della categoria.

 

Concordo pienamente ed aggiungerei anche che studiare/insegnare filosofia non vuol dire essere filosofi... quindi non possiamo azzardare ipotesi sul (titolo di studio)/mestiere del nostro amico  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con che piglio pretendi di venire qua e portare quella che tu chiami VERITA', 

 

sssshhh! ascolta il verbo!

oh battlaxe liberaci dal male informatico

----------

## lavish

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> "*"+"Una volta ho descritto Linux cosi': molta fatica e poco divertimento"

 

Apri un pò gli occhi e valuta i pregi dell'opensource anche in ambito professionale: flessibilità, sicurezza, portabilità etc. e non limitarti a dire "difficileeee..... bruttoooo" per poi tornare da zio bill.

Il divertimento - inoltrè - una cosa totalmente personale, come spero tu ben sappia  :Wink:  Per esempio il tuo tono mi diverte molto  :Laughing: 

Saluti

----------

## randomaze

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... io penso che certe parole dimostrino una volta per tutte come la gente sia capace di parlare e sparare enormi valanghe di stronzate riguardo a materie che non si conoscono.
> 
> ...
> 
> Permettimi un consiglio: se sei un filosofo, fai il filosofo, e vai a insegnare in una scuola media di provincia.

 

Onestamente mi sembra che sei ricaduto nello stesso errore di cui accusi lui.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> oh battlaxe liberaci dal male informatico

 

Come sopra. Ma nel tuo caso le accuse di "non aver capito il mondo informatico" non sono esplicite ma solo ironiche.

E' così difficile pensare che per un non-tecnico determinate cose possono essere viste come "difficili"?

E' così difficile pensare che qualcuno sia disposto a fare sacrifici per qualcosa e dinnanzi al fallimento (per le cause più diverse) possa essere estremamente deluso?

 *battlaxe wrote:*   

> Stavo scherzando prima 
> 
> ...
> 
> se verro' assorbito vuol dire che sara' diventato un sistema alla mia portata, per adesso guardo i cd della slackware 10 ...

 

battlaxe, forse oltre ad essere filosofo sei anche un pò anarchico come qualcuno di mia conoscenza ( :Rolling Eyes: ), in ogni caso devo fare un poco di ordine e precisare un paio di regole di "convivenza civile" per il forum:

Cerca di capire che la mentalità dei frequentanti di questo forum é diretta e poco avvezza ai giri di parole. Certe cose, dette in maniera poco lineare possono sembrare insulti. 

Quando rispondi a qualcuno non usare il bottone con scritto "post reply" ma usa quello con scritto "quote". Nel forum scrivono tante persone e se rispondi a qualcuno sarebbe il caso di far capire a chi stai rispondendo, e quale frase ti riferisci.

Questo é un forum sulla distribuzione gentoo. Questo discorso "sui massimi sistemi" può proseguire, nel caso poi tu decida di essere essere assorbito dalla Slackware non é in questo forum che devi chiedere aiuto. Se invece decidi di provare un "assorbimento diverso" e installare gentoo faremo tutto il possibile per aiutarti. Leggere questo é un requisito necessario per installare gentoo. Per me é stato sufficiente ma capisco anche che per molti non lo sia.

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *X-Drum wrote:*   oh battlaxe liberaci dal male informatico 
> 
> Come sopra. Ma nel tuo caso le accuse di "non aver capito il mondo informatico" non sono esplicite ma solo ironiche.
> ...

 

per carità non è affatto difficile e l'ho detto qualche post fa,

semplicemente la realtà dei fatti è quella randomaze:

questo è linux (o gentoo nello specifico), requisiti fondamentali

un minimo di pazienze e di volontà con un pizzico di voglia 

di imparare qualcosa.

E' ovvio che il suo discorso (lineare o meno) scateni determinate reazioni,

qui si passa dalla facilità di gestire un sistema gnu/linux alla sparare a zero

sull opensource...insomma dai -_-" cosa pretendi?

----------

## Anthony55789

Anche io come voi penso che linux sia un bellissimo sistema operativo ci vuole soltanto un po di buona volontà nel imparare e quando ti sei fatto una buona base le cose tutto andranno meglio fai conto che le cose nn si posso pretendere di saperle tutte in una settimana (come puo succedere con windows:() ma ci vogliano anni di studi nel leggere manuali e seguire vicende che avvengo forum su linux per ottenere un bagaglio culturale che ti permetta di affrontare almeno i problemi piu comuni e poi con l'esperienza delle singoli componenti che uno ha modo di provare crearsi delle conoscenze specifiche per poi (perchè no:P) condividerle agl'altri tramite post su forum o guide.

Io credo nel opensource e penso che tutti debbano darsi una mano anche se puo risultare difficile al primo impatto questo dovuto al modo di dare "la pappa pronta" di windows invece credo che le cose vanno apprese perchè se le cose nn vengono apprese in primis nn si capisce come funziona la macchina credendo ad'esempio alcuni che windows faccia"i dispetti" nel non farlo funzionare invece di rendersi conto che forse abbia settato qualcosa anche se nn do molto colpa agli user che hanno questi problemi perchè molte volte è windows stesso a nascondere e sovrascrivvere la configurazione per creare cosi degli inconvenienti tutta all'insaputa dell'utente stesso che nn si rende conto di cosa succede nella macchina e questo mi fa  :Evil or Very Mad:  nn poco imho, la seconda cosa è il fatto che windows nn tende ad ottimizzare l'hardware ma di mantenerlo solo nei suoi standard senza sfruttare le vere capacità quello che nn succede con gentoo che puoi farci quelli che vuoi grazie e nn finirò mai di ringraziare le persone che lavorano a progetti per fare degli esempi tipo Gnome, Kernel Linux e OpenOffice e altri che tendono sicuramente con grandi sforzi a darci la migliore performance per il nostro computer unità alla gestibilità del computer che ti posso assicurare che è cambiato di molto da quando sono uscite le prime versioni di linux:).

Probabilmente entrambi avete sbagliato approccio per entrare nel mondo linux, dovevate cominciare ad usare una distro linux piu semplice del tipo mandrake fedora ubuntu o suse per poi addentrarvi nelle ottimizazzioni vere e proprie nel sistema come gentoo il mio consiglio è quello che di far parte di una community italiana di una dei sistemi operativi citati per farvi un po le ossa.

----------

